
How the brain encodes memories at a cellular level - robg
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2009/12/091223125125.htm
======
snitko
Correct me if I'm wrong, but from what I know about the brain, the title is
misleading. What the team of scientists found seems to be more like a more
detailed explanation of how the brain actually goes about storing the
memories, not encoding them. Finding how the brain encodes the memories should
unveil the API the brain uses and eventually lead us to exploring the way we
could read the data from the brain.

~~~
teej
I believe we have already made progress into reading data from the human brain
- Identifying natural images from human brain activity
([http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v452/n7185/full/nature0...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v452/n7185/full/nature06713.html))

~~~
ajross
That's reading the activity of visual cortex, though, not extracting stored
memories. The former is pretty well understood, and works mostly the same
across vertebrates. The latter is still mostly a mystery, thus the linked
article is major news.

------
eagleal
Here (I think) the research paper at PubMed:

Banerjee, Sourav, Pierre Neveu, and Kenneth S Kosik, A coordinated local
translational control point at the synapse involving relief from silencing and
MOV10 degradation, Neuron 64, no. 6 (December 24, 2009): 871-884.
<http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20064393>.

